# Should I do bodybuilding or not??



## Kevin__Huang (Jun 20, 2016)

Hi guys, I have a question. I practiced kyokushin karate recently and I think that my body is so small compare to the other karatekas. So I think I should do bodybuilding to make myself bigger. But I heard that bodybuilding can make your body move slower. So could you guys please give me an advice or two? 
*Sorry for my bad english ￼ 

Sent from my D2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenpoguy123 (Jun 20, 2016)

If you want to then do it but it won't make you any better at karate. Look at the founders of karate are they massive body builders no yet I reckon they can do damage if needed.


----------



## Tames D (Jun 20, 2016)

Bruce Lee was a body builder  and he moved pretty good.
Marvin Hagler was a body builder and it didn't seem to slow him down.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 20, 2016)

Kevin__Huang said:


> Hi guys, I have a question. I practiced kyokushin karate recently and I think that my body is so small compare to the other karatekas. So I think I should do bodybuilding to make myself bigger. But I heard that bodybuilding can make your body move slower. So could you guys please give me an advice or two?
> *Sorry for my bad english ￼
> 
> Sent from my D2305 using Tapatalk



You said you were 16, how old are the guys you are comparing yourself to.


----------



## Kevin__Huang (Jun 20, 2016)

Xue Sheng said:


> You said you were 16, how old are the guys you are comparing yourself to.


Well, about my age or older...
Doesn't seems like they reach 20 yet..

Sent from my D2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin__Huang (Jun 20, 2016)

Kenpoguy123 said:


> If you want to then do it but it won't make you any better at karate. Look at the founders of karate are they massive body builders no yet I reckon they can do damage if needed.


Oh i see, thanks for the reply 

Sent from my D2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 20, 2016)

Kevin__Huang said:


> Well, about my age or older...
> Doesn't seems like they reach 20 yet..
> 
> Sent from my D2305 using Tapatalk



I would simply train kyokushin karate and let your body/physique develop naturally based on kyokushin karate, but that is only my opinion.


----------



## Kevin__Huang (Jun 20, 2016)

Tames D said:


> Bruce Lee was a body builder  and he moved pretty good.
> Marvin Hagler was a body builder and it didn't seem to slow him down.


Yes, maybe because they're professionals. Thanks for the reply.

Sent from my D2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin__Huang (Jun 20, 2016)

Xue Sheng said:


> I would simply train kyokushin karate and let your body/physique develop naturally based on kyokushin karate, but that is only my opinion.


Yeah, I think you're right.. 
Bigger doesn't means stronger anyway..
Thanks for replying , Mr.Sheng 

Sent from my D2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tames D (Jun 20, 2016)

Mr Sheng gave some good advice.


----------



## Kevin__Huang (Jun 20, 2016)

Tames D said:


> Mr Sheng gave some good advice.


Yes he is.
He is a good person 

Sent from my D2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tames D (Jun 20, 2016)

Kevin__Huang said:


> Yes he is.
> He is a good person
> 
> Sent from my D2305 using Tapatalk


Yes. He is a sage who has attained ultimate wisdom at a very young age.


----------



## Kevin__Huang (Jun 20, 2016)

Tames D said:


> Yes. He is a sage who has attained ultimate wisdom at a very young age.


Hahaha [emoji1], you're funny 

Sent from my D2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Jun 20, 2016)

Strength training, yes. 
Body Building, I would discourage.
A good weight training program for strength development is not the same as a weight training program for body building though both use weights.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 20, 2016)

Tames D said:


> Yes. He is a sage who has attained ultimate wisdom at a very young age.



That's MISTER Sage to you bub


----------



## Kevin__Huang (Jun 21, 2016)

Danny T said:


> Strength training, yes.
> Body Building, I would discourage.
> A good weight training program for strength development is not the same as a weight training program for body building though both use weights.


Yes, you're right.

Sent from my D2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jun 21, 2016)

Kevin__Huang said:


> Hi guys, I have a question. I practiced kyokushin karate recently and I think that my body is so small compare to the other karatekas. So I think I should do bodybuilding to make myself bigger. But I heard that bodybuilding can make your body move slower. So could you guys please give me an advice or two?
> *Sorry for my bad english ￼
> 
> Sent from my D2305 using Tapatalk



No need for it.  Power is not generated in the way you think.


----------



## Kevin__Huang (Jun 21, 2016)

Bill Mattocks said:


> No need for it.  Power is not generated in the way you think.


Okay, thanks for the reply 

Sent from my D2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## FocusedSoul (Jun 22, 2016)

As others have said; you can be an effective practitioner even if you are not as bulky as other practitioners. 
Despite a persons muscle definition, if you have trained to be powerful - you will be! 
I carry a little more weight than I wish I did, however this does not stop me performing well; the same is said for body-builders, however exercise caution not to get too big that your muscle mass affects you in your martial arts ability.


----------



## Buka (Jun 22, 2016)

Kevin, go have fun training, regardless of what that training is. It's all going to work out, honest. 
I'm big, five nine, a hundred and fifty pounds. No worries. 

That's what I was told a long time ago. By Martial Artists who were told the same thing.


----------



## Tgace (Jun 23, 2016)

I wouldn't call this guy "slow"...


----------



## EvanWinther (Jun 23, 2016)

Go for it- I've been doing it but I wouldn't recommend getting huge as it will slow you down. A strong core is probably the most useful in martial arts though


----------



## SenseiHitman (Jun 25, 2016)

When I was a teenager I studied Kenpo at Traco International and at that time, Tom Connor and his son were into pumping iron and they looked very scary with their shirts off and they moved fast and had power.  Around the same time they were still alive and kicking (pun intended) I went to a seminar taught by the kickboxing and karate fighting great grand master Joe Lewis, and as we all know he lifted weights and I can say from seeing him move in person in his mid 40s He was very very fast and hit very very very hard and he could take several powerful blows to the body.  His weight lifting helped him.  So being a teenager and very impressed with these three I lifted weights and it helped me too.  It can help you also, but do not sacrifice flexibility.  

I would suggest power lifting over body building. You make not look as good at the beach, but you will have the kind of strength you may need to body slam someone that has you in a standing choke of some sort.  Don't sacrifice flexibility, lift correctly and stretch a few times a day.


----------



## Buka (Jun 25, 2016)

EvanWinther said:


> A strong core is probably the most useful in martial arts though



It will serve you well, Evan.


----------



## moonhill99 (Jul 3, 2016)

Well Bruce Lee did bodybuilding so did Jean-Claude Van Damme.

_*But lot of people into martial arts and MMA don't get really big too the point they look like this.*_

http://i.ebayimg.com/images/i/111097126695-0-1/s-l1000.jpg

http://orig13.deviantart.net/9dfa/f/2015/240/e/f/personal_trainer_eric_by_muscle_head-d97ge5q.jpg

Just really big.


----------



## moonhill99 (Jul 3, 2016)

Most people that are into martial arts and MMA take on the athletic physique bodybuilding look like.

http://static1.squarespace.com/stat...b612/1430434550936/JMEm01+002.jpg?format=500w

http://cdn.psfk.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/03/maxresdefault-1.jpg

https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/6b/cf/f2/6bcff27cee0cf695f68efdfd8f5c4602.jpg

https://i.ytimg.com/vi/GHGY2CrXyj8/hqdefault.jpg

https://pp.vk.me/c614724/v614724063/dcee/NTyGBBD3_q8.jpg

It is the athletic physique bodybuilding look not looking really big like Incredible Hulk.

The human body is not really build to get that big like the Incredible Hulk!! If you are that big than you move really slow and get short of breath really easy.

So most go for the athletic physique bodybuilding look.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Jul 26, 2016)

Tgace said:


> I wouldn't call this guy "slow"...


He is also not particularly big by bodybuilding standards.


----------

